# Private vs. Public Land Map Discrepancy?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wanted to get some input on a situation with some property that shows up on my ONXmaps as National Forest land, but I know for a fact is posted as private property several hundred yards outside of the boundary shown. Does anyone have any idea exactly how accurate these maps are? 

The state parcel site shows the same(or similar) boundaries to the ONX maps and when I called the county recorder with the parcels in question she stated that those parcel numbers were both owned by the USA. 

I have purposely avoided setting up there or going past the posted signs because I have been unsure of the accuracy or my interpretation of the maps. However, it seems clear to me that either the signs or the maps are wrong and I have sent emails to the FS office to ask, but no response. Anybody know what's the best way to get a response out of the FS?

Last year when I was hunting the landowner had asked the police in the area to inform the hunters using the area that the map software was wrong and that they needed to keep off. However, when I asked the police officer where the boundary was he didn't know. He just said it was different than what everyone thought it was. I don't have a lot of confidence in this and would really like to have a clear answer. For reference this same officer asked me if I was staying off city areas. I said yes and asked him(just to be safe) where the city area ended. He had no idea.

I have stayed off the posted areas because I believe in respecting private property rights. However if public property has been posted as private, I believe that is equally egregious. Any thoughts or sources you have used to clear up ownership questions?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Check with the county, they are the ones that have the recorded boundary information. If it is infact public land, then call the sheriff's office. It is illegal to post ground you do not own.


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Check with the county, they are the ones that have the recorded boundary information. If it is infact public land, then call the sheriff's office. It is illegal to post ground you do not own.
> 
> -DallanC


The country recorder told me that the parcels I was asking about show up as USFS. I should probably call her back and get the corner coordinates of those parcels to make sure. Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Whenever I have checked boundry markers against the ONXmaps in my GPS the ONXmaps has been right on. I have even found a couple of hidden markers by using the ONXmaps and the GPS that the owners of the property had forgotten where they were at. 

I would check with the county and the Forest Service office that has jurisdiction over the area that you have a question about. I know that the Forest Service doesn't like it when someone is posting public land as private.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Put it in writing; get the map printed not just a phone call. Many counties, even many rural ones, have all of this online. PM me if interested, I may be able to help find you the maps right there. Keep in mind that these online maps arent updated a lot for which private owner it is, but they certainly know the difference between public and private.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Utah case law is peppered with lawsuits based on landowners who are dramatically wrong about their record property boundaries. And if it is government-owned property, there is no circumstance under which the owner can take it through use. Go look at the section maps of your County Recorder. If you have a friend at a title company in the same county, they have access to the same records, as well.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Critter said:


> Whenever I have checked boundry markers against the ONXmaps in my GPS the ONXmaps has been right on. I have even found a couple of hidden markers by using the ONXmaps and the GPS that the owners of the property had forgotten where they were at.
> 
> I would check with the county and the Forest Service office that has jurisdiction over the area that you have a question about. I know that the Forest Service doesn't like it when someone is posting public land as private.


My OnXMaps app is spot on as well. Like you, I found property markers for a real estate agent who was selling property I was looking at, but didn't know the exact boundaries.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I've found several no trespassing signs on public property per the county recorders, but I just leave them there and hunt the property anyway and I'm always alone! In fact, I had an "owner" threaten me with violence once, but I just came back later and hunted.

FWIW, the recorder's surveyed description of the property is a legal document, but the map is not, though I've yet to find one that's not accurate. But now I carry a copy of the map with me per the new law that doesn't require posting of private property, just in case I'm stopped by a CO.


----------



## Jelf (Jan 9, 2015)

All of the public land boundary data comes from one or more GIS systems. Federal agencies and states along with counties and cities use GIS software to keep track of all kinds of spatial data.

The quality of boundary line data in GIS systems will vary. Some of that data is fairly accurate and some of it is obviously wrong.

While ONXmaps has good products that fill a need, all they are doing with respect to property line data is obtaining that data from one or more government GIS systems and putting that data onto memory cards that can be used by GPS units.

In many cases that GIS boundary line data is available directly from the government GIS servers for free. I have started a public service project to find that GIS boundary line data and display it via an online map.

Since I do not want to hi-jack this thread, I started a new thread at:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-ge...owing-public-land-boundaries-geolocation.html

Joseph


----------

